# مفهوم السلامة المهنية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يوليو 2006)

*تعريف السلامة المهنية :*
توفير الحماية المهنية للعاملين و الحد من خطر المعدات و الآلات على العمال ومكان العمل
و محاولة منع وقوع الحوادث أو التقليل من حدوثها
و توفير الجو المهني السليم الذي يساعد العمال على العمل.

*هدف السلامة المهنية :*
1- إزالة الخطر من منطقة العمل .
2- تقليل الخطر إذا لم تتم إزالته .
3- توفير معدات الوقاية الشخصية
ويأتي الترتيب حسب الأهمية فمن المفروض إزالة الخطر وإن لم نستطيع فالتقليل منه وعند وجود بعض الآثار للخطر يتوجب استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية


*لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة :*
يتوجب وجود لجنة تُعنى بمتطلبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية في كل منشأة تقوم باجتماعات دورية لتقييم مرحلة العمل السابقة . وتجتمع أيضاً في حال طلب مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية اجتماعها عند وجود حادث عمل جسيم أو أمر لايحتمل التأجيل.
وتتألف هذه اللجنة من :

1- مدير المنشأة أو نائبه رئيساً
2- مشرف السلامة المهنية في المنشأة عضواً ومقرراً للجنة
3- طبيب المنشأة
4- ممثل عن اللجنةالنقابية أو ممثل عن العمال
5- ممثل عن الإدارة الفنية
6- رؤساء الأقسام

*مهام مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية:*
التفتيش الدوري على أماكن العمل والمعدات والتأكد من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الأمان ولفت نظر العامل ورئيسه لتجنب الأخطاء
2- معاينة الحوادث وكتابة التقرير عنها للجنة السلامة المهنية متضمنة أسلوب الوقاية المناسب
3- إعداد الإحصائيات الخاصة بحوادث العمل
4- مناقشة ما حدث في لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة
5- طلب عقد اللجنة عند الضرورة في غير أوقات الاجتماعات الدورية

*مخاطر بيئة العمل:* 
وفي الملف المرفق جدول يبين مخاطر بيئة العمل حسب تصنيفها
والتي سنأتي إلى تفاصيل كل خطر في مرات قادمة بإذن الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

*مخاطر العنصر البشري*

مخاطر ​العنصر البشري

1- الخبرة 
2- الإهمال 
3- الحالة الصحية والنفسية 
4- التعب 
5- السن 
1-الخبرة :

تعتبر الخبر في العمل من أساسيات الحماية من المخاطر ويمكن أن تكتسب الخبرة من خلال ندوات توعية وحلقات تدريب على العمل تجرى للعمال قبل تسليمهم العمل.

2- الإهمال :

إن إهمال العامل في عمله قد لا يعرضه للخطر لوحده إنما يعرض زملائه معه ويمكن أن يكون بشكل اكبر من العامل نفسه حيث أن العامل المهمل قد يقوم بعمل يعتمد عليه زميله بعمله

3- الحالة الصحية والنفسية :

تؤثر الحالة الصحية أو النفسية المتعبة للعامل على أدائه وكفاءته في تنفيذ العمل مما قد يعرضه للمخاطر

4- التعب :

إن إرغام العامل على العمل المضني والشاق لفترات طويلة دون راحة قد يؤثر على أدائه ويعرضه للمخاطر

5- السن :

يعتبر عامل السن من العوامل الأساسية الأخرى حيث أن العمل الخطر يجب أن يعتمد على عمال بأعمار متوسطة.

حيث أن العامل صغير السن (الحدث) لا يدرك طبيعة المخاطر وقد يلهو بتجربة شيء ما يؤدي لحدوث كارثة ، أما العامل المسن فتصبح ردّات فعله بطيئة لتجنب الخطر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

*المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)*

المخاطر البيولو​جية (الحيوية)

قد يعتقد البعض أن الملوث البيولوجي الأساسي صادر عن العمل الطبي فقط ولكن سنرى بأنه هناك مصادر أخرى للتلوث. فالفيروسات والجراثيم التي يمكن أن تنتقل:

1- بالعدوى من المرضى

2- من الطعام أو من المكان الملوث

مخاطر العمل الطبي :

يتعرض العاملين في مجال العمل الطبي للمخاطر البيولوجية من طريقين :

1- وخز البر والأدوات الحادة الملوثة

2- العدوى المباشرة عن طريق التنفس

مخاطر العمل العادي :

يمكن أن يتعرض العامل للتلوث من خلال :

1- الوخز والجروح من أدوات العمل الحادة التي عادة ما تكون ملوثة

2- الأكل في أماكن غير مخصصة ملوثة نتيجة العمل أو بأيدي ملوثة

3- العدوى في الحمامات والمغاسل من عامل مريض استعملها ولم يتم تنظيفها بشكل جيد

4- التلوث من مصادر المياه والخزانات غير النظيفة المستعملة للشرب أو التنظيف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

*مخاطر العنصر البشري*

مخاطر العنصر البشري​
1- الخبرة 
2- الإهمال 
3- الحالة الصحية والنفسية 
4- التعب 
5- السن

1-الخبرة :

تعتبر الخبر في العمل من أساسيات الحماية من المخاطر ويمكن أن تكتسب الخبرة من خلال ندوات توعية وحلقات تدريب على العمل تجرى للعمال قبل تسليمهم العمل.

2- الإهمال :

إن إهمال العامل في عمله قد لا يعرضه للخطر لوحده إنما يعرض زملائه معه ويمكن أن يكون بشكل اكبر من العامل نفسه حيث أن العامل المهمل قد يقوم بعمل يعتمد عليه زميله بعمله

3- الحالة الصحية والنفسية :

تؤثر الحالة الصحية أو النفسية المتعبة للعامل على أدائه وكفاءته في تنفيذ العمل مما قد يعرضه للمخاطر

4- التعب :

إن إرغام العامل على العمل المضني والشاق لفترات طويلة دون راحة قد يؤثر على أدائه ويعرضه للمخاطر

5- السن :

يعتبر عامل السن من العوامل الأساسية الأخرى حيث أن العمل الخطر يجب أن يعتمد على عمال بأعمار متوسطة.

حيث أن العامل صغير السن (الحدث) لا يدرك طبيعة المخاطر وقد يلهو بتجربة شيء ما يؤدي لحدوث كارثة ، أما العامل المسن فتصبح ردّات فعله بطيئة لتجنب الخطر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 يوليو 2006)

*نظام تحليل مخاطر العمل*

*نظام تحليل ال​مخاطر*
مقدمة
يعرف نظام تحليل المخاطر بأنه: نظام يساعد على إدخال تطبيق مبادئ الصحة والسلامة المهنية في عمليات الإنتاج.
وذلك من خلال فحص كل خطوة من خطوات إنجاز العمل للتعرف على المخاطر الصاحبة لكل خطوة وتحديد أفضل السبل للسيطرة على هذه المخاطر ومنعها.

خطوات نظام تحليل المخاطر:
بعد تقسيم العمل إلى خطوات يتم دراسة كل خطوة من خلال :
1-	التعرف : يتم فيها التعرف على المخاطر الموجودة في العمل أو الناتجة عنه وتحديد نوع هذه المخاطر إن كانت :
مخاطر هندسية – فيزيائية – كيميائية – بيولوجية – بشرية
وهو ما رأينا قسم منه في موضوعي السابق مفهوم السلامة المهنية
2-	التقييم : يتم تقييم هذه المخاطر وتحديد مدى خطورتها مع تقييم وسائل السلامة الموجودة ومدى فعاليتها.
وهو ما سنراه في موضوع لاحق يسمى تفتيش السلامة المهنية
3-	السيطرة والتحكم:
وهو علم يدرس أفضل السبل لمنع مخاطر العمل أو التقليل منها ما أمكن .
وهو موجود في الملف المرفق


----------



## ابو حسين (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع له صلة : 

*التوعية بالسلامة في المنشآت*


----------



## محمد بن محمد (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 
اخوكم 
محمد بن محمد


----------



## فتوح (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*أين المهتمين*

أستغرب عدم وجود ردود على المواضيع رغم أهميتها
وهل يجب أن أسمي المواضيع بأسماء أجنبية مثل
safety engineering
أو
occapational health and safety
حتى يتم الدخول


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اهلا بالاخ المهندس غسان .... مافي خلاف على اهمية هذا الموضوع و انا قراته اكثر من مرة حتى استغربت اني لم أرد فيه(سقط سهوا اقبل اعتذاري)

لا تحكم على الموضوع من عدد الردود فقط بل من الزوار ايضا... فهناك من يقرا ويستفيد لكن لايرد وانا اطلب من كل من يدخل موضوعا معينا ويستفيد ان يرد ولو بكلمة شكر واحدة ليشجع الكاتب وكلنا بحاجة للدعم والتشجيع 

هناك طلب كبير جدا على موضوع السلامة المهنية وقد طالب الاعضاء بانشاء قسم خاص لها هنا وفي قسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات ولكن لقلة المواضيع المتعلقة بها هنا لاتستطيع الادارة ان تفتح قسما حاليا ربما بالمستقبل القريب وعلى يدك ان شاء الله

وعدت الاعضاء بدورة في السلامة تقدمها انت اخي الكريم وسنبقى على اتصال للتنسيق بالشكل الذي ستطرح فيه هل بصورة دورة او غير ذلك .... ان شاء الله
كل عام وانت بالف خير وعيد فطر سعيد عليك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الفاضل سلفا 
كل عام وانت بالف خير وعيد فطر سعيد عليك

نترقب الدورة في السلامة و أن شاء الله نحن في انتظار الدورات الموجودة لديك وسوف نمدكم بما لدينا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا عند وعدي إنشاء الله


----------



## أبو آلاء (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ:ghas971 كل عام و أنت و الجميع بألف خير،رجاءا إمدادى بكتب عن الحة المهنية و السلامة المهنية والأفضل أن تكون باللغة الإنجليزية ولكم منى جزيل الشكر.
أخوك:أبو آلاء


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا ياخي مهتمين جدا واللغة العربية هي الاساس وفي القران الكريم ما يفيد دلك واقلها ولا تلقو بايديكم الى التهلكة


----------



## cvl.eng (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخي ghas971 وشكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
هل بامكانك تزويدي بالمتطلبات والشروط العامة للسلامة المهنية في تنفيذ المشاريع الانشائية
ولك مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع الهام


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام اتمنى ان يرسل كل من لديه شيء عن السلامة المهنية لنشر هدا الوعي للجميع :1:


----------



## salih9 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية

والى الامام

والله يوفقك


----------



## Alex_10 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ولمجهوداتكم


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اسلام عليكم اشكركم على هذا الموضوع والله يوفقكم
Eng Abdo


----------



## kmayouf (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## سلامة صناعية (27 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووورين وماقصرتو


----------



## fraidi (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكـــــــــــــــــرك اخى الموضوع فعلا مهم


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*الف شكر*

اشكر الجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمة وادعوهم للمزيد 
اذا امكن سؤالي عن تعريف الامراض المهنيه مع نبذه عنها لاني لم احصل على مصدر عن هذا الموضوع 
مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

سأدرج إنشاء الله قريباً موضوع عن الأمراض المهنية


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم غسان مشرفنا المتميز وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك .
تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## aimanham (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في قسم الصحة والسلامة المهنية في دولة مجاورة وارغب بالتعرف على واقع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في الوطن العربي 
وكذلك ما هي الجامعات التي تدرس هذا الموضوع في الوطن العربي 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم غسان مشرفنا المتميز وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك .
> تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق



وعليكم السلام وحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
وجعل الله مجلتنا مجلة المهندسين الأولى بأيديكم إنشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

aimanham قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب في قسم الصحة والسلامة المهنية في دولة مجاورة وارغب بالتعرف على واقع الصحة والسلامة المهنية في الوطن العربي
> وكذلك ما هي الجامعات التي تدرس هذا الموضوع في الوطن العربي
> 
> وشكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يوجد في الوطن العربي أية جامعة تدرس الصحة والسلامة المهنية كقسم مستقل
أما عن واقع السلامة المهنية في الواقع العربي فهي ليست على مستوى عالي بشكل عام مع وجود بعض الشركات المتميزة في هذا المجال


----------



## mazenz (28 فبراير 2008)

*استفسار*

الى العضو المحترم.......... المهندس غسان 
تحيه طيبه وبعد
بداية احب اشكر حضرتك على المواضيع القيمه فى موضوع السلامه المهنيه ونتمنى المزيد وفعلا الموضوع افادنى جدا خصوصا وانى حاليا امامى فرصة عمل كمشرف للسلامه والصحه المهنيه بشركة اسيك (ارسكو) وحيث انى خريج ميكانيكا قوى فالمجال جديد على ومكنتش متوقع ان ده ممكن يكون الكارير بتاعى فكنت محتاج نصائح حضرتك بالنسبه للموضوع من ناحية طبيعة العمل و هل هو عمل ادارى زى ما فهمت من مقالات حضرتك ولا فيه جزء فنى .. ارجو الافاده وجزاك الله كل خير
مازن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 مارس 2008)

مشرف الصحة المهنية ليس إداري بل عمله فني 100 % ولكن هناك في كل عمل جزء كتابي وتصميمي وهو يتم في المكاتب وهذا لا يعني فقدان الأهمية الفنية
وتسطيع العودة إلى الموضوع المثبت
دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية
للمزيد


----------



## مهندس أحمدأبوالنجا (1 مارس 2008)

حقيقة موضوع غاية فى الاهمية والخطورة
ومجهود رائع جزاك الله عنا جميعا خير الجزاء وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عمر ياقوت السيد (3 مارس 2008)

هذا الموضوع هام جدا وها مستقبل مشرق والعالم كله يعمل في تطوير هذا العلم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

الحمد الله ان يوجد اخوة افاضل مثلكم

الى السيد المحترم الاخ غسان
انا عضو جديد وقد استفدت اليوم من سيادتكم الكثر وياريت اعطائى المزيد اول باول وشاكر مجهود سيادتكم

السيد المحترم الاخ غسان
تحية طيبة
اعرفك باننى اعمل فى شركة لتشكيل المعادن من حوالى 15 يوم تم نقلى من مساعد مدير مصنع الى مشرف امن صناعى باحدى مصانع الشركة واريد ان اعرف كل مايختص فى هذا المجال من كتابة تقارير وعمل ملفات
وللعلم ان شركتنا قد حصلت على شهادة الايزو 14001
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر

المهندس غسان
مطلوب كيف التأكد من صلاحية مهمات الامن الصناعى
وكيف تشتراه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يونيو 2008)

أخ عادل تصفح الصفحات القديمة من القسم تجد كل ما تطلبه إنشاء الله


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (1 يوليو 2008)

الاخ غسان 
مطلوب خطة كاملة لفريق الاطفاء
او محاضرة وشاكرين حسن تعاونكم


----------



## المهندس شركس (10 يوليو 2008)

السيد غسان المحترم :
جزيل الشكر لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة, تعلم كم هو صعب الحصول على هكذا معلمومات بسبب ندرة هذا الاختصاص في بلادنا, شكرا مجددا وأنتظر جديدك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2008)

المهندس شركس قال:


> السيد غسان المحترم :
> جزيل الشكر لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة, تعلم كم هو صعب الحصول على هكذا معلمومات بسبب ندرة هذا الاختصاص في بلادنا, شكرا مجددا وأنتظر جديدك.


 
أهلاً وسهلاً بك
نتمنى بأن نكون عند حسن ظنكم باستمرار


----------



## منيرفخرىنظيرجاد (12 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الحيوى
وللأسف نحن لانهتم بها
وهو من اهم العلوم
منير فخرى


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## ahmedamro (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شاكرين لكم مجهودكم الكريم

مشكوووووووور


----------



## أيمن بحار (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ولكن لى تعليق بسيط:
لماذا يهمل دائما المخاطر البشرية الناتجة عن الإشعاعات سواء كان مصدرها البيئة أو بيئة العمل وكيفية التحكم فيها
أيمن بحار - استشارى الإشعاع البيئى


----------



## agharieb (10 أبريل 2010)

الشكر و التقدير على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً لبحثك في المواضيع القديمة*



agharieb قال:


> الشكر و التقدير على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيراً


الشكر والتقدير لك
أعجبني فيك أنك بحث في المواضيع القديمة بعكس بعض الأخوة الجدد الذين لايكبدون نفسهم حتى عناء النظر لصفحة سابقة ويضعون فوراً موضوع جديد لتساؤل فيه موضوع غني في المنتدى


----------



## احمدفتوح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الجامد ده
ابوالفتوح


----------



## medhat56 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة لك
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MDMHSE (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك كثير لقد استفدت كثير من المعلومات ولدي سؤال عن النيبوش هل ممكن اعمله باللغة العربية


----------



## ISEZ123 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك
نحنا ناخد بالكلية مادة الأمن الصناعي...لذلك إذا في حدا عندوا شرح موسع للمادة ياريت ينزلها....شكرا


----------



## rmka (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع 
جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكم 
وهذا علم (يِِنتفع به ).


----------



## ابوفاطمه86 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر ا


----------



## adel63 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## طلعت أمين (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## جواد سعدون (18 فبراير 2016)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمه


----------

